# Vintage TV Adverts.



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is iconic. I am guessing that kid is in his late 60s now.

[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=mothers+are+like+that+yeah&view=detail&mid=29F11DFB8890374FABE029F11DFB8890374FABE0&FORM=VIRE[/video]


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wendy's "Where's the Beef" commercial made local actress (to the Upland, CA, area) Clara Peller into a star.

[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=where%27s+the+beef&view=detail&mid=E1F45FD085EF8DF863C0E1F45FD085EF8DF863C0&FORM=VIRE[/video]


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Honesty from Volkswagen:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ernie Kovacs advertises Dutch Master cigars, to the dulcet strains of Haydn.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember these very well. For those who are in the dark (or too young), the 1990s car ad is a spoof on the 1970s police series _The Sweeney_.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

The Hovis ad


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I notice that's back on TV again.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Having walked that hill (in my younger days) I'd need lots of danger money to freewheel down it on a bike - and a big strong safety net at the bottom. Google maps give a better idea

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.0054436,-2.1971638,3a,58.1y,131.7h,56.11t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipPH8xc4NgjTVRZ4_uqCNu7nWAb9aq-PTbyPDnhn!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPH8xc4NgjTVRZ4_uqCNu7nWAb9aq-PTbyPDnhn%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi0-ya347.02292-ro-0-fo100!7i7168!8i3584


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

.................................................


----------

